# USB Mass Storage Mounting (WORKING)



## Blunderbuss (Aug 24, 2011)

Woo! After harassing the devs and scouring the interwebs, I have a solution that lets you mount usb data to your gnex. The result? My verizon cdma gnex can read microsd cards!

You need to be on 4.03, and to install francos kernel http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1367341
I have tested his 2nd and 3rd nightlies, and both boot just fine for me using droidtheory's 4.03 AOSP rom. They might have issues at some point, but I haven't hit any yet.

Then, install stickmount from the market. I have tested this using the following products:
http://www.amazon.co...duct/B005FUNYSA
http://www.amazon.co...duct/B0046TJG1U
microsd card, class 4, 16 gb

and it works! My USB flash drive, model Sandisk MicroCruzer, did not function, likely because the port at the bottom of the phone couldn't provide enough juice. If you get a powered USB hub that provides power to the upstream device, you should be able to simultaneously charge your phone and run your external hdds on it! How sweet is this?

Edit: This may work with kernels besides Francos, so post your success stories here- I realized pretty late in the game that my Sandisk MicruCruzer was bad for testing, and have only tested the working solution with the linked products on Francos kernels.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Aug 24, 2011)

Confirmed working on Fauxs kernel. In fact, it may work on any 4.03 kernel, and I only had so much trouble because my flash drive was trying to get too much power. Anyway, hope the OP is useful to people looking to do this.


----------



## stanfna (Dec 20, 2011)

works for me.

i am unlocked/rooted stock 4.0.2 ROM


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Sweet. Works with my Lexar usb stick on Apex V4 kernel.Thanks op.

And chainfire is the gd man. That dude makes more cool apps to extend our phones' functionality than just about anyone.


----------



## kev (Aug 11, 2011)

So I will be able to mount my phones internal sdcard as USB mass storage so my car deck will play music from my sdcard?


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

kev said:


> So I will be able to mount my phones internal sdcard as USB mass storage so my car deck will play music from my sdcard?


The other way around. You can mount a usb stick to your phone.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

kev said:


> So I will be able to mount my phones internal sdcard as USB mass storage so my car deck will play music from my sdcard?


Most car stereos that support usb media use MTP. So you should be good there too.


----------

